# Older imac, mouse is stuck, even after reboot.



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Not sure what is up here. Tried replacing the mouse, plugging into different usb ports, etc. Basically, the mouse is frozen, won't budge, even after multiple reboots. The keyboard functions fine, but the mouse is stuck. All advice welcome. Your help is appreciated!! thanks.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

musiclover said:


> Not sure what is up here. Tried replacing the mouse, plugging into different usb ports, etc. Basically, the mouse is frozen, won't budge, even after multiple reboots. The keyboard functions fine, but the mouse is stuck. All advice welcome. Your help is appreciated!! thanks.


What do you mean "tried replacing the mouse?" You've tried another USB mouse? Or you merely unplugged and replugged this same mouse? Sounds like a short in the mouse cable to me, but your answer to these questions may change that.


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

No I have tried 3 seperate mice. One is a windows usb mouse, that works fine in my Windows system, and used to work in this Mac system... The other two are Mac mice. I do not have another mac system to test them in.


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Actually, that is not true. I used one of them in another mac system not too long ago and it worked fine.


----------



## chopperdave (May 1, 2007)

I have an iMac with this same problem.

It is definitely the computer and not the mouse, because I swapped mice with another iMac and the problem stayed with the same computer instead of moving with the mouse.

Sometimes if I move the mouse very slowly it will work, but then when I mouse at a normal speed it sticks again. Weird.

Next time I get a chance I will try booting from an OS9 install CD to see if the problem could be software. I would love to know the source of this problem.


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

It is software related. I would up reloading OS X, and things work fine now.


----------

